

US blocking UN torture investigation of Bradley Manning - ck2
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/un-diplomat-is-denied-unmonitored-meeting-with-wikileaks-suspect/2011/04/11/AFgfAzLD_story.html?hpid=z3

======
hsmyers
This kind of action is essentially an admission that the allegation is true.
I'm sure there is a handy politician who could pipe in here and say "If you
don't have anything to hide, then you have nothing to worry about..." Besides,
it's the UN :)

~~~
wladimir
If another country blocked a UN human rights investigation you know what would
happen. The country would be instantly labeled as cruel dictatorship by the
media.

------
sasvari
it doesn't really make critizing foreign countries over human rights abuses
easier for the US. and it's hard to argue against accusations of the US having
double standards by governments like China's with this kind of news.

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/apr/11/china-us-
human-r...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/apr/11/china-us-human-rights-
double-standards/print)

